# Kaufberatung: Granite Chief 4



## Drahtesel_ (23. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

bin auf das Granite Chief 4 gestoßen was mir auf anhieb von der Ausstattung, Optik und Preis zugesprochen hat. Lediglich den Dämpfer würde ich auf ein FOX wechseln und evtl ne Reverb mit der Zeit.

Wie sind so die Klettereigenschaften des Granite Chief !? 
Der Hinterbau / Rahmen ist dem von Uncle Jumbo gleich, zumindest optisch. 

In einem Test wurden die Uphill-Eigenschaften des GC auch als nicht ganz "rosig" bezeichnet. 

Was sind noch so eure Kritikpunkte zu dem Bike?

Alternativ schwebt mir noch das Canyon Nerve AM 7 oder AM 8 vor 

Gruß

Danke schon jetzt!


----------



## psycho82 (23. Februar 2012)

Schau dir dieses Thema mal an: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=557041

Dort werden einige deiner Fragen beantwortet.

Gruss
Benny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cameron007 (4. Juni 2012)

Will mir ein Rose Bike bestellen und kann mich einfach nicht zwischen den Modellen und der Ausstattung entscheiden 
Ich tendiere zwischen Uncle Jimbo und dem Granite Chief.
Ein 4er Granite käme auch in Frage.
Zu meinen Fragen:
Fox Dämpfer und entspprechende Fox Gabel ordern ?
Kann man bei der  Rock Shox Standard Gabel Ein und Ausfederung separat einstellen ? Kann man den Monarch Dämpfer auf nicht federn verstellen ?

SRAM oder auf XT gehen ?

Spacer auf 25mm Carbon gleich mitbestellen, kürzen kann man immer noch.
Dumme Fragen , oder ?
Wie ich gesehen habe kostet das größere Granite Chief 2499, und hat Komplett Fox und XT . Da müsste ich eigentlich nur den 25er Spacer und ein paar Pedale mitbestellen.... Was meint Ihr?
Danke an Alle die mir helfen meine dummen ragen zu beantworten 

Sehe gerade, auch das Granite 6 hat keine Fox sondern eine Magura Gabel.... ich werd noch verrückt !!


----------



## Deleted 224116 (4. Juni 2012)

Cameron007 schrieb:


> Kann man den Monarch Dämpfer auf nicht federn verstellen ?



Der Monarch RT3:
Jo hat nen Lockout. Benutze den auch häufig bei Uphills, bringt einiges!
Gibt aber Leute, bei denen funktionierte es nicht?! Hab mal sowas gelesen hier.



Cameron007 schrieb:


> SRAM oder auf XT gehen ?



Hab ein GC mit XT und finds super.




Cameron007 schrieb:


> Was meint Ihr?
> Danke an Alle die mir helfen meine dummen ragen zu beantworten
> 
> Sehe gerade, auch das Granite 6 hat keine Fox sondern eine Magura Gabel.... ich werd noch verrückt !!



Es gibt keine dummen Fragen, nur dumme Antworten! 

Ich persönlich hab auch überlegt... eine Zeit lang dachte ich, es muss ein Granite Chief 6 werden. Dann dachte ich ein GC4 langt auch.
Zum Schluss hab ich mich für ein GC1 (!) entschieden und fahre jetzt nen knappen Monat damit und bin völlig verliebt. 

Also ich denke es kommt immer auf die eigenen Ansprüche an. Finde die Rockshox Gabel und den Monarch Dämpfer bisher einfach nur super, ich merke jedenfalls aufm Trail wie jeder Furz und Kiesel weggefedert wird und es macht einfach nur Laune.
Uphill funktioniert ohne Probleme selbst wenn ich alle Federungen unlocked lasse. Locked ist es aber nochmal ne Nummer einfacher den Berg hoch zu kommen!

Vielleicht konnte ich ein paar Anregungen geben.
Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, kannste auch nach Bocholt fahren und mal ne Proberunde drehen.
Ich hab jedenfalls den Kauf vom GC1 nicht eine Sekunde bereut.


----------



## Cameron007 (5. Juni 2012)

Habe nochmal geschaut, meine Wahl wäre dann doch das 4er !

Größe L in Weiß / Braun, 
70mm anstatt 80mm Vorbau ( 1,79m , 87er Schritt )

mit folgenden Änderungen:
- Fox Dämpfer RP 23
- Komplett in XT
- XT Bremse  ( mit oder ohne Kühlkörper ?? )
- Den Vorbau, gleiche Ausführung  jedoch in 70mm
- 25mm Carbon Spacer

Welche Pedale ?
 Preis ca. 2250,-


----------



## BassTee (7. Juni 2012)

Ist ja ungefähr meine Ausstattung (schau mal ins Wartezimmer) .... Sehr guter Geschmack! 

Hab die Pedalen:

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-pedalsatz-wcr-b-124/aid:483540

Zusammen mit FiveTen Schuhen echt genial, klebst richtig an den Pedalen!


----------



## Cameron007 (10. Juni 2012)

gibt's noch was zu beachten? Da ich das BIke in Xt bestellen möchte, welche Ritzelsatz benötige ich ? gibt's 3 zur Auswahl.
Soll ich andere Reifen bestellen ?
die ander Ausstattung habe ich oben schon beschrieben.

ach nochwas, glaube mir gefällt die braune Farbe nicht. 
denke , dann wies ein schwarzes......


----------



## Cameron007 (10. Juni 2012)

Habe gerade das Thema mit einem anderen Laufradsatz , auf Grund der nur 19,5mm breiten Serienfelgen gelesen. Leider find ich nichts preisgünstiges in der Aufpreisliste. 
Oder ist das Jammern auf hohem Niveu ?
Ich werde das Bike nicht so hart rannehmen, zumindest habe ich es bis jetzt nicht vor.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (11. Juni 2012)

Glaub schon dass das Jammern auf hohem Niveau ist 

Laufräder kann man ja später noch nachrüsten lassen... z.b. wenns mal zur Inspektion war... aber so als Anfänger mitm Fully kann ich sagen dass mir die Standard Laufräder und Fat Albert Reifen völlig genügen.

Auch der Reifendruck ist praktisch konstant, trotz 1 Monat intensiver Nutzung. Hab da schon anderes erlebt wo man nach ein paar Wochen nachpumpen musste....

Und zur Farbe, kann nur sagen das Braun-Weiß ist einfach ein Blickfang... es sieht geil aus finde ich und bisher hab ich nur gutes gehört von anderen, die meinten mein Bike sähe so gut aus. 
Finde das schwarz auf schwarz sehr langweilig, aber musst du selbst wissen.


----------



## BassTee (11. Juni 2012)

Cameron007 schrieb:


> gibt's noch was zu beachten? Da ich das BIke in Xt bestellen möchte, welche Ritzelsatz benötige ich ? gibt's 3 zur Auswahl.
> Soll ich andere Reifen bestellen ?
> die ander Ausstattung habe ich oben schon beschrieben.
> 
> ...



*Zum Ritzelsatz:*
Das kommt drauf an was für eine Übersetzung Du fahren möchtest, ich kann Dir das Paket "11-36" empfehlen! Da hast Du meiner Meinung nach die bestemögliche Übersetzung. Aber hier kannst Du selbst ein bisschen rumspielen: www.ritzelrechner.de

*Zu den Reifen:*
Laufradsatz würd ich lassen wenn Du nicht unbedingt mehr Kohle ausgeben willst, Reifen würde ich gegen "Fat Albert Snake Skin" tauschen 

*Zur Farbe:*
Hab mein GC jetzt einen Monat und durch kleine Steinschläge schon ein paar Macken im Lack (was leider nicht gerade für die Qualität des Lacks spricht...). Falls der schwarze Lack genauso anfällig ist, sind die Macken hier natürlich sehr viel auffälliger. Also abgesehen davon dass mir das Weiß/Braun optisch besser gefällt kann ich Dir aus diesem Grund auch nur von schwarz abraten...


----------

